# What did you do today?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

For those who said they will come today to pick up items, I had a fun time outside (I made the number to call forward)

so just want to let you know, you didn't waste my time for waiting your phone call @ home 


This morning went to have morning tea @ market village, then to toogood pond for a brief bike ride. It's cold but it's fun! 

Later in the afternoon, went to Jame's place to see his awesome piranha 

and then have dinner with parents! 

What did you guys do today? anything exciting?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Bigfishy,

Sounds like a nice day for the bike ride to that pond. Never been there but I heard sunfish are around that pond. Do any fishing in the Markville pond and TooGood?

Perhaps a group bike ride with fishing rods would be a good meetup thing.  I caught my first fish in recent memory at the Markville pond so looking to try the other ponds in the area.

BTW seeing as you like Survivorman this would likely be up your alley as you like fish, bike riding (I think), and fishing.






Perhaps we could make a survival (catch and release) fishing trip out of it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hey Bigfishy,
> 
> Sounds like a nice day for the bike ride to that pond. Never been there but I heard sunfish are around that pond. Do any fishing in the Markville pond and TooGood?
> 
> ...


nope, no fish in Markville pond and small fish in toogood

I fish @ Jackson point, Rice lake and Lindsay 

I am still planning a trip to Las Paz, Bolivia  I want to drive and bike at Yungas road! ^^ It would be FUN++++++++++++!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

We went out geocaching, actually we spent most of our weekend geocaching. It was too gorgeous a weekend to stay indoors.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> We went out geocaching, actually we spent most of our weekend geocaching. It was too gorgeous a weekend to stay indoors.


wow. went to geocaching.com and there are actually places near my house. This is super cool!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> nope, no fish in Markville pond and small fish in toogood
> 
> I fish @ Jackson point, Rice lake and Lindsay
> 
> I am still planning a trip to Las Paz, Bolivia  I want to drive and bike at Yungas road! ^^ It would be FUN++++++++++++!


I beg to differ with no fish in Markville Pond. I need to find the photo I took last year when I caught one near 21:00 with a orange long tail grub lure. The fish was light green with a webbed spine IIRC. When I was fishing by the trail enterence by the parking lot (by the school? Can't remember) I saw about 5 small golf ball to soft ball sized fish which I think where blue gill.

So there is fish there. Another guy casting off during the free fishing week there reported stories from talking to other fishing people there that there are fish about foot size. I don't know if it's true as I've not read, seen, or know anyone that caught anything that large there. I just know I caught about a hand sized fish.

Maybe someone needs to fill the pond with some more larger fish?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

PACMAN said:


> wow. went to geocaching.com and there are actually places near my house. This is super cool!


Lots of geocaches through the GTA and Durham ! It's a fun and almost-free activity


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

going to hide $100 bill under lake Ontario


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> going to hide $100 bill under lake Ontario


Be sure to rate the terrain accordingly 

A "scuba suit" required attribute wouldn't hurt either !

Oh - and get yourself a boat to sit out on and watch those who go to try to retrieve it


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Geocaching is tons of fun, i only got in to it last year but i like it.

check out my travelbug if you feel like it TB3N3Q6. it has moved over 17000 km since september!!!!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

http://coord.info/GC3H8C3


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you ever placed any caches? I have been wanting to, but never get around to it. Want to place some super hard nano caches, made one out of a walnut and another from a 3/4" nut and bolt with a neodymium magnet. Just need to place them.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol oops, just had a second look at the cache you linked. I retract my question Haha!

I will have to venture out and log that sucker


----------

